

What happens at Netflix when House of Cards goes live - skennedy
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/what-happens-netflix-when-house-cards-goes-live

======
rdl
Uh, what the fuck. They are _proud_ of the following?

<blockquote> "That’s right, of its 40 million subscribers around the world,
Netflix was able the find the one super binger. Netflix spokesman Joris Evers
said Netflix knows everything about your viewing habits.

"We monitor what you watch, how often you watch things," Evers said. "Does a
movie have a happy ending, what’s the level of romance, what's the level of
violence, is it a cerebral kind of movie or is it light and funny?"

Evers said Netflix uses this data when it decides on which original program to
buy."</blockquote>

This is why I torrent shit, despite having a Netflix account.

~~~
yeukhon
Are you upset with the fact they have a lot of data of you based on your view
and search on Netflix or the missing movies/drama/shows on Netflix?

~~~
rdl
In this case, the former, although in general, the latter.

